
Do you want to introduce kids to coding? This CANVAS playground is perfect - codeguppy
https://codeguppy.com
======
yoricm
Love the Magnetic Needles, Micro Spirograph, Pop Balloons, LavaLamp: they are
very cool.

Visual sort is also impressive.

It reminds me all those little programs I used to do in my 10-18 yo days. (I
was programming mostly on a Mac with Hypercard, Think Pascal, Resedit back
then).

I used to reproduce all the small games I could program (Snake, Tetris,
Solitary, Pacman, Breakout...) plus some educational projects (vocabulary
quizz, irregular verbs, math plot, fractal drawing)

------
gus_massa
In the tutorials, it would be nice if you can _not_ press the next button if
you didn't run the code at least once.

In the landing page, when I click the image of a tutorial perhaps it must send
me to the tutorial. (I can click the start tutorial button, but ...)

